# Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot



## seaman (9. Dezember 2004)

Moin Moin
Ich wollte nächstes Frühjahr mal mit meinem Boot auf die Nordsee zum angeln.Nun suche ich eine Slipanlage oder besser noch einen Hafen wo ich mein Boot einsetzen kann. Da ich aus Luxemburg komme wäre es näher für mich an der deutsch-niederländischen Grenze . Für einen 2 Tagetrip oder so ist es mir mit 1000km zu weit bis nach Dänemark.Kennt jemand einen schönen Platz da oben. 
Danke 
Seaman


----------



## Lotte (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot*

moin-moin,

 das mit den slipanlagen ist an der nordsee ein echt schwierige sache!!! die meisten sind in sehr schlechtem zustand!!! die einzige die ich dir empfehlen kann ist die im außenhafan von hooksiel!!! liegt aber noch im jadebusen!!! weiter westlich kenne ich keine die zu empfehlen ist!!! die in hooksiel hat noch genug wasser 3 std. vor niedrigwasser  und hat wieder genug wasser 3 std. nach niedrigwasser!!! sie ist super zu befahren und du hast genug parkplatz, da dieser teil für hafenbenutzer freigehalten ist!!! ebenfalls ist sie kostenlos zu nutzen!!!! wenn du weitere fragen hast schicke mir mal ne pn!!!


----------



## mattes (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot*

Hallo Seaman!
Mit dem eigenen Boot auf der Nordsee, davon kann ich nur abraten. Als 1. die Wetterverhältnisse die Nordsee ist unberechenbar, dann hast Du die Gezeiten und dann ist da noch der Schiffsverkehr, z.B auf einmal kommt Nebel auf und du treibst irgendwo südlich Helgoland die großen Pötte werden dich nicht sehen ( auch mit Radar nicht).Ne Ne das würde ich lieber lassen
Viele Grüße  Mattes


----------



## prinzi-butt (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot*

moin,
lotte ist mir zuvor gekommen. von da würde ich auch fahren.
bevor man das macht, muss man sich aber gut über die wetterverhältnisse und die tieden informieren.
wenn das passt und du das richtige boot hast, ist das kein grosses problem.
alle sicherheitseinrichtungen an board ist natürlich selbstverständlich und ideal wäre es natürlich, wenn man jemanden hätte, der einen ein paar dinge verrät.
das ist wattenmeer und nicht überall wo wasser ist, kann man auch fahren.
lotte kann dich aber sehr gut beraten
petri


----------



## Lotte (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot*

moin-moin,

  @ mattes: ganz so unrecht haste nicht!!! auf der nordsee ist sicherheit sehr sehr groß geschrieben!!!

 @ seaman: wenn du von hooksiel aus fährst ist das risiko allerdings übersehbar!!! du mußt ja nicht unbedingt in die dorschgründe um helgoland, oder??? plattfische lassen sich auch im jadebusen verhaften!!! makrelen sind im frühjahr noch nicht vorhanden!!! die kommen erst ende mai!!! wetterdienste kannste hier abfragen und hier ist ein link für einen gezeitenkalender von hooksiel!!! einfach eintragen und ausrechnen lassen!!!


----------



## seaman (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot*

Moin,Moin
Danke Lotte für deine Hilfe. Hooksiel könnte für mich interessant sein, aber ist da nicht rundum Naturschutzgebiet. Darf man hier angeln.
Was das Bootsfahren auf der Nordsee angeht bin ich kein Anfänger, ich habe schon desöftern in Belgien auf der Nordsee geangelt. Hier gibt es aber fast kein Fisch mehr, man muss schon über 25 Seemeilen hinaus auf die Wracks. Das ist mir aber zuweit, mein Boot hat keine Probleme bis Windstärke 7, dennoch ist mir dies zu gefährlich. Mein Boot ist 6,2 Meter lang, 2.2 Meter breit , 0.80 Meter tiefgang und wiegt 1000kg . Ist die Slipanlage in Hooksiel hierfür geeignet.
Ich finde es gut von Mattes hier im Board drauf hinzu weisen dass die Nordsee keine Spielwiese ist (und nicht nur die Nordsee sondern jedes Meer). Ich würde nie in See
stechen ohneFunk,Zweitmotor,Lenzpumpe,Treibanker,Schöpfkelle,Rettungswesten,
Radarreflektor,Gps,Seekarten,Leuchtturmbuch,Tiddenkalender,Kompass und Navigationsutensien.


----------



## mattes (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot*

Hallo Seaman!

Im Frühjahr wirst du dich wohl auf Plattfisch beschränken müssen.Kabeljau kommt erst ab Mitte April in die Deutsche Bucht, das hängt mit der Wassertemperatur zusammen. Anfang der 90er Jahre war der Mai immer der beste Monat aber das ist lange her. Ein ganz entscheidener Punkt beim Angeln in der Deutschen Bucht ist wie klar das Wasser ist,bei trüben Wasser fängst du mit Kunstköder natürlich nichst. Gerade bei SW-Wind und scharfen Tiden ( Voll-und Neumond) ist das Wasser oft stampendick.
Gruß Mattes


----------



## Lotte (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot*

moin-moin,



			
				seaman schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Boot ist 6,2 Meter lang, 2.2 Meter breit , 0.80 Meter tiefgang und wiegt 1000kg . Ist die Slipanlage in Hooksiel hierfür geeignet.


 das ist dort kein problem!!! mein schlauchboot ist 7,30m lang und 2,70m breit!!! der tiefgang ist etwas geringer!!! eventuell mußte ne halbe stunde später rein und raus!!!

 was fährst du denn für ein auto??? die slipanlage ist mit in beton eingelassenen bruchsteinen gebaut!!! griffig, aber recht uneben!!! solltest genug bodenfreiheit haben!!! mit meinem sharan ging es aber recht gut!!!!

 zum thema naturschutzgebiet kann ich dir nur so viel sagen: die boote der einheimischen fischen sowohl links und rechts der tankerrinne!!! die kutter ebenfalls!!! auch wird kräftig vom hafen aus gefischt!!! habe selber dort noch ncht auf platte gesessen, da wir aus langeland platte mitbringen!!! wenn ich dort slippe, fahre ich in der regel nur spazieren, oder zum makrelenangeln vor die inseln!!!!


----------



## seaman (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Nordsee mit dem eigenen Boot*

Hallo lotte
Wenn du die Platten erst aus Langeland mitbringen musst , dann warte ich bis Anfang July bis ich zum angeln nach Hooksiel fahre . 
Nein im Ernst , wenn esn sich deiner Meinung nach nicht rentiert 700km zu fahren um hier zu angeln dann lass îch es lieber.
Die Pfingstwoche fahre ich selber nach Langeland und hoffe dann hier meine Platten zu fangen.
Danke aber trotzdem für die Informationen über Hooksiel
Seaman


----------

